# BCA Open weekend!



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

My college is having their annual open weekend on the 24th and the 25th of april! It's at the weekend, andreally easy to get to from the motorway.
There'll be loads of thing happening, and plus a few new stalls and things (that i'm helping out with  )
There's a huge new building up for exotics, and we're getting loads of new things for that weekend.
Also my group have been spending MONTHS making up a few show cabinates for our amphibians (very impressive i must say!) and it's just going to be amazing
*As you might be able to tell i'm getting very excited!*
Here's the flyer http://www.bca.ac.uk/pdf/open_weekend.pdf
It's in/near Maidenhead, and the college is Berkshire College of Agriculture.

would love it if you lot can come along, there's loads to see-a propper day out. Hog roast and all!

Hope to see you there!
Megs


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

wow sounds great, don't think i'll be able to get there as its very far away from me.

good luck with it, hope it beats expectations!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

oh it will! we're on the hunt to catch grass snakes, slow worms and adders fr display for the ecology my mates and i are running =D we have high hopes because we've found their hot spot!


----------

